# Black Young Egyptian Moraslat,March 2012



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

*Black Young Egyptian Moraslat from our production,March 2012

Best regards,,,*






​


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

They are amazing. You must be an excellent breeder to get such quality.


----------



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks for your comment


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

ummm question! how do the eat gains??? with the beak like that, it must be hard for them during feeding time.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

I was wondering the same?


----------



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

this kind of pigeon, eating normally


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Mohamad Fathy said:


> this kind of pigeon, eating normally


really? *because it has beak like a flamingo.* and you know flamingo feed is very different from other birds.

lolz, looks like a flamingo x a homing pigeon. a flamingeon??


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

sev3ns0uls said:


> really? *because it has beak like a flamingo.* and you know flamingo feed is very different from other birds.
> 
> lolz, looks like a flamingo x a homing pigeon. a flamingeon??


Cute!!!!!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice young Moraslat
Good work Dr: Mohamed


----------



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks to all friends for the comments ... and special thanks to Mr. Mahmoud Hassan


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think they look like Alice in wonderland creatures.


----------

